# Erie, PA



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

My family and I are heading up to Erie to visit family in a couple months. This is not a cycling question, but a restuarant question. My sister (the Erie resident) claims that "no one" in Erie go out to restuarants, but only out to dinner at their private clubs. She says there are no good restuarants in the area. Are there no good restuarants in Erie?? I've been to my sister's club - its' club food. No imagination. Steak. Baked potato. peas. salad. rolls. drink booze. Nothing wrong with that, just that I've had it a 100 times before. My wife and I like to try different things. My sister and her husband could eat grilled chicken everynight for the rest of their lives. Boring.

My question...any recommendations for upscale restaurants in the Erie, Pa area?? I don't want to drive to Cleveland. I'm not afraid of dropping a $100+ on a meal for two. Help!!!


----------



## mja (Mar 11, 2002)

*it's true!*

paul,

your sister is correct: the dining scene here is pathetic. in fact, one of the better (i wasn't impressed) restaurants -- the waterfront -- closed just recently. 

you might try a sort-of thai place -- paper moon. it's next to calamari's; your sister will know where that is. it's not bad (actually, good -- for erie).

this is not a wealthy community; no one is willing to pony up for good food and satisfactory service.

of course, you could always cook?!

mark


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*Thanks...I guess*



mja said:


> paul,
> 
> your sister is correct: the dining scene here is pathetic. in fact, one of the better (i wasn't impressed) restaurants -- the waterfront -- closed just recently.
> 
> ...


We're heading up there for the fourth of July. My sister always take us to her club for dinner. I was just hoping to try something new. I love Thai food....the "Paper Moon"...I'll suggest it.

ON another note: should I bring my bike? They live near the airport (couple miles away) on the water. I brought my bike a couple of years ago, but never got to ride it. Any good riding in the area?


----------



## mja (Mar 11, 2002)

*rides in erie and vicinity*

ON another note: should I bring my bike? They live near the airport (couple miles away) on the water. I brought my bike a couple of years ago, but never got to ride it. Any good riding in the area?[/QUOTE]

if weather is favorable, and family obligations allow, bring it.

do you want to ride from your front door? are you willing to travel to start point? how much distance do you want to cover?

there are some rides described here: http://www.frontierbike.com/page2.html [roadie paradise].

i have long thought of putting together some ride maps, and designing a website to make them available; but i haven't yet done so, and probably won't by the 4th.


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*Thanks*



mja said:


> ON another note: should I bring my bike? They live near the airport (couple miles away) on the water. I brought my bike a couple of years ago, but never got to ride it. Any good riding in the area?


if weather is favorable, and family obligations allow, bring it.

do you want to ride from your front door? are you willing to travel to start point? how much distance do you want to cover?

there are some rides described here: http://www.frontierbike.com/page2.html [roadie paradise].

i have long thought of putting together some ride maps, and designing a website to make them available; but i haven't yet done so, and probably won't by the 4th.[/QUOTE]
Sorry about the long delay in posting - I was on vacation last week.

I'll bring my bike. When having to live in close proximity to my family, I need to do something to maintain my sanity.

I'll check the webpage. Yes, I will ride from the front door since I don't know the area well enought to drive it and I don't want to waste the time. The distance is time dependent, but, for sanity's sake, I'll shoot for at least 50 miles...maybe more depending upon how crazy the family is..

Thanks. paul


----------



## mja (Mar 11, 2002)

*cycling routes for erie county*

pcl,

for erie county cycling routes -- maps and detail info -- check out: http://users.adelphia.net/~slackerm....
(and you thought i forgot about you!)
mja


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*Thanks..agiin*



mja said:


> pcl,
> 
> for erie county cycling routes -- maps and detail info -- check out: http://users.adelphia.net/~slackerm...to print it. How many miles is this route???


----------



## mja (Mar 11, 2002)

*route maps*

site opens with county map, too big to print! in the upper right should appear a menu currently showing a single option -- Route 1. select this option and press GO button that should also appear adjacent.

then a table showing route details should appear in a new window. this sheet contains links to 5 maps, each of which you can print (landscape orientation with 0.5 inch margins). route is 48 miles in length, but can be ridden shorter. 

try to bring up the detail sheet (table) and maps. if unable to do so, i can email data.

mja


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*thanks for the third time*



mja said:


> site opens with county map, too big to print! in the upper right should appear a menu currently showing a single option -- Route 1. select this option and press GO button that should also appear adjacent.
> 
> then a table showing route details should appear in a new window. this sheet contains links to 5 maps, each of which you can print (landscape orientation with 0.5 inch margins). route is 48 miles in length, but can be ridden shorter.
> 
> ...


I followed your directions and printed off the map. 48 miles is a good loop for me since I will have family waiting for me at home. How is the route?? flat, hilly, windy?? I'll probably be riding the route this coming Sunday early (like a 6:30am start). If you're out...look for the guy on a black Aegis Victory with Campy components. I have no clue which jersey will be clean enough for me to pack.

Thanks many times over. If you ever come to the Cincinnati/Northern KY area, give me a shout. I'll take you out on a ride or give you some great maps - but get your climbing legs in shape before riding around here.


----------



## mja (Mar 11, 2002)

*riding along the lake*

pcl

about riding in erie county:
1) rides along the lake are flat, except for occasional stream crossing.
2) rides inland (south) are uphill; elevation of lake is 575 ft, and highest point in county exceeds 1900 ft. (near Corry).
3) in the summer, late morning, a lake breeze (out of the north) kicks up if temperature of land exceeds temperature of water.
4) many roads out in the county are rough asphalt -- or dirt!

i have been looking for excuse to experiment on website: you provided it! i may add another route in the next couple days. on "route 1", if you fing you are enjoying the beautiful road surface -- and paved berm -- of Route 5 (west lake road), just stay on it, and ride right out to ohio border; turn around, and come back. this also reduces substantially the chances of getting lost. good luck out there.

mja


----------



## dbsantacruz (Aug 19, 2004)

*Restaurant in Erie*



PaulCL said:


> My question...any recommendations for upscale restaurants in the Erie, Pa area?? I don't want to drive to Cleveland. I'm not afraid of dropping a $100+ on a meal for two. Help!!!



Hey PaulCL,

One of my best friend's got married in Erie last summer and his rehersal dinner was at a decent restaurant, Matthew's Trattoria, I thought the food was good and the place was not a chain restaurant. Since I do not know anything about Erie I can not tell you where it was located, but the building did look like a renivated wharehouse. Hope this helps.

dan


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*I just finished my ride*



mja said:


> pcl
> 
> about riding in erie county:
> 1) rides along the lake are flat, except for occasional stream crossing.
> ...


Thanks again. I went west on Rte 5 for until I hit Ohio. The road was torn up in Ohio which meant I coulnd't ride into it. I then rode back taking a couple detours down toward the lake. Very, very, very, very windy. 20+ mph all the way. It felt like it was in my face no matter which way I went. I ended up riding 50 miles on the nose in 2hrs 40 minutes. Not bad considering the wind and a side trip onto a dirt road for 3-4 miles.

Thanks. I owe you a good map.


----------

